# KVHS Winter Open 2012 (Upcoming unofficial competition in Canada!)



## speedcubermicah (Oct 19, 2012)

The Atlantic Speedcubing Association will be holding its second competition on December 8th at Kennebecasis Valley High School in Quispamsis, New Brunswick, Canada. Things will be starting up at 10am and should be finished by 5. The exact schedule will be out closer to the date of the competition. Please let me know if you're interested in coming! The competition is free, and there will be prizes!

If you can't make it, but live in any of the Atlantic Provinces I encourage you to join our Facebook group and stay connected with the cubers in our area.

*Facebook group:* Atlantic Speedcubing Association
*Email:* [email protected]

*Tentative Events:*
-2x2, 3x3, 3x3 OH, 3x3 BLD, 4x4, 5x5, Pyraminx, Megaminx, Magic, and Master Magic for sure.
-6x6, 7x7, and SQ-1 events may be held. Feel free to request an event.

Looking forward to hearing from you,
Micah Stairs


----------

